

Scientists propose one-way trips to Mars  - edw519
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_ONE_WAY_TO_MARS?SITE=PAPIT&SECTION=NATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
coconutrandom
Or colonize it like Australia was.

